
Deleting genes could boost lifespan by 60% - billconan
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11925154/Deleting-genes-could-boost-lifespan-by-60-per-cent-say-scientists.html
======
jakeogh
Power wants more excuses to collect DNA, at some point I bet the angle will be
"to prevent illegal mods".

------
charlieflowers
This looks interesting. And the 5 day diet they link to makes some strong
claims about slowing aging.

